# Looking for Thin collar tagless t shirt



## chunkmenow

Hi i'm looking for t shirt supplier that could provide me with blank/tagless(so that i can print my own label on) tee shirt with thin collar. preferably 100% cotton and able ship to singapore.

please hit me up if you know of any. thank you


----------



## sterich

Hi kemarayana. Are you still in Bali, where exactly ? Do you have a website where i can see some of your products!!! Stephie


----------



## axtonsatish

I'm looking for about 100 V collar t shirts size L of pami cotton. Colours black, white, grey n red. Plus quote best price CIF to Singapore.


----------

